# Chen Jiang Hua



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody heard about him? This guy seems to be regarded as a good pointguard and will supposedly start in 2008 olympics. I've seen him on a little clip which he was playing in the Reebok ABCD camp, anyone else got more info on this kid?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol...


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

chen jiang hua

height: 6-2 ( still growing! )
weight: 175 lb ( still growing ?? )
position: PG/SG
born: 1989
idol: Allen Iverson
Chinese junior national team starting point guard

will join CBA( chinese basketball assocation ) this coming 2006-2007 season.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

zhaomi said:


> chen jiang hua
> 
> height: 6-2 ( still growing! )
> weight: 175 lb ( still growing ?? )
> ...


ho ****, i didn't know this guy was that young, looks like an interesting prospect, as for another PG prospect, what about Sun Yue?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OH snap, if we can get our hands on this guy, who know what we can do


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This guy is a joke, he has been hyped for 3-4 years but he still can't make the *CBA* until now! His talents (atheleticsm and ballhandling/passing skills) might seem kinda extraordinary among Chinese players but is at best mediocre in the USA. And apparently he is a few years old than his "official age".

I've bashed him enough times in the draft board, I really hate to do it again.


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

lol, hes not even in the cba yet, it will be a while before he could even think about making to nba


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is it true the guy is only 18? cos if so how could he have been hyped for 3-4 years and isnt it normal for someone to be entering the CBA at 18, this is all if he is actually 18


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ho ****, i didn't know this guy was that young, looks like an interesting prospect, as for another PG prospect, what about Sun Yue?


Sun Yue

Height: 6-9
Weight: 200 lb
Position: PG/SG
Born: 1985

Chinese national team backup point guard
joined the national team in 2005 for the first time.
Achievement：2005 Asian Champion

played in ABA in 2005-2006 season.
tallest point guard ever in china.

comments from nbadraft.net:
Probably the only big guard in China with a combination of height and agility... Owns a quick first step ... Has 6-9 can windmill, 360 ,easy... Unlike many Chinese players, his age is probably correct ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> This guy is a joke, he has been hyped for 3-4 years but he still can't make the *CBA* until now! His talents (atheleticsm and ballhandling/passing skills) might seem kinda extraordinary among Chinese players but is at best mediocre in the USA. And apparently he is a few years old than his "official age".
> 
> I've bashed him enough times in the draft board, I really hate to do it again.


yah, I'm pretty tired of talking about him and Sun Ming Ming and Tan Zhengdong.... Yi Jianlian is the only one who can possibly make an impact in the NBA level, and maaaaybe Sun Yue. End of story.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> This guy is a joke, he has been hyped for 3-4 years but he still can't make the *CBA* until now! His talents (atheleticsm and ballhandling/passing skills) might seem kinda extraordinary among Chinese players but is at best mediocre in the USA. And apparently he is a few years old than his "official age".
> 
> I've bashed him enough times in the draft board, I really hate to do it again.



lol, the guy was born in 89 hes probably 16 or 17 so *of course he just now made the CBA, hes finally old enough *


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Are we the only team that is interested in Chinese players, because we have Yao? I've never heard other thread talks about Chinese prospect.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> Are we the only team that is interesting in Chinese players, because we have Yao? I've never heard other thread talks about Chinese prospect.


:laugh: :rofl: :clap: :cheers:

LoL!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol prob.... mainly cause this board has so many chinese people who know about CBA basketballers.. no1 else really cares...

i think i'd rather have spanoulis than any of the names noted


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> lol, the guy was born in 89 hes probably 16 or 17 so *of course he just now made the CBA, hes finally old enough *


actually there are a few Chinese players who are even younger than him have made the CBA last year or earlier


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

deanchueng said:


> Are we the only team that is interested in Chinese players, because we have Yao? I've never heard other thread talks about Chinese prospect.


not really, Yi Jianlian has been talked about on a bunch of boards in BBB.net or other basketball forums


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> Are we the only team that is interested in Chinese players, because we have Yao? I've never heard other thread talks about Chinese prospect.


probably


----------

